# Question on service grounding bushing



## B16bri (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I got a question for you guys.
I’m replacing my panel not an upgrade just a panel swap. My questions is the new panel will be fed from seu cable from the
Meter( 2 hots and a neutral) the ground wire that connects to my ground rods is terminated inside the meter socket. Do I need a bonding bushing inside the panel where the feeder wire comes in? I know your supposed to have them on all concentric KO but there is no ground wire coming into the panel.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

B16bri said:


> I’m replacing my panel not an upgrade just a panel swap.



What does your journeyman say?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What are you planning on grounding the grounding bushing to? Why is your GEC terminated in the meter socket?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You would generally only need a ground bushing on metal raceways that carry the service conductors. Since you are using SEU then no ground bushing is required


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

In CT you don't even need a connector on SEU cable.
They just drill or knock out a hole big enough for the cable.
As long as you make the hole 1/4 bigger it's good to go.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never landed an gec in a meter socket enclosure
but I have heard from reliable sources that our POCO
will make one remove it before energizing if they 
happen to see it.


----------

